# HELP!!! New puppy won't let me sleep



## iflyems (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello all. Yesterday I brought home my new puppy(pictures soon). We had about a 3 hour drive, and he slept fine.

When we got home, I did the usual; took him outside where he did his business, etc. Then fed him, played for awhile, business again, then bed time.

I had him in bed with me, and he slept for about an hour or so, but was a little incontinent(he's 11 weeks old). So, I decided to place him in the large crate I bought.

Needless to say, this didn't go well. He was just seperated from Mom yesterday, so I'm sure he was going through some anxiety about that.

He whined/howled/barked all night long. I'm not kidding-10 straight hours. Now don't get me wrong. I got up several times last night and took him outside, and he never went to the bathroom in the crate.

So, I guess my question is; how do you get "puppy monster" to sleep at night in the crate??

I'd love to have him sleep with me, but last nights "accident" just showed me he's not quite ready.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Nearly all puppies will cry the first few nights. They are lonesome.

You can try the tough love approach by putting the crate where you can't hear it as much and just let him figure things our for himself. Usually takes a few nights.

You can move the crate into your bedroom, right next to your bed so he doesn't feel so alone.

You can let him sleep WITH you, keeping him tied to your wrist so you know when he's moving around.

We used the first method and got it over with in 3 days. We didn't take her out during the night. Once at midnight and then at 5 in the morning. She was able to 'hold it' that long. 

A lot of puppy moms and dads take up their water in the evening...around 8...so puppy stops drinking. We didn't do that. 

Our Penny was safe, unsupervised, in the house at 4 months for short periods...by that time we'd had her for 2 months.

I'm sure other people will give you advice too. There are several different ways to get through this!

BTW, Happy Puppy! We need pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I slept with my fingers through the bars of the crate. Went outside every couple hours or whenever they cried.

He's a baby... it will take some time.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

First off, you should get him used to the crate BEFORE bringing him into your bed. Its kinda like a kid - if you give the kid cookies then take them away and give him broccoli he's going to put up a fuss and want the cookies back. To get him used to his crate you can do the following:

1. Feed him in his crate. This will give him security
2. put blankets in it so he can cuddle. Also some of his fav. toys
3. Cover his crate at night, like you would a birdcage.
4. If he continues to cry, turn on a radio or tv. 
5. If he SCREAMS, take him out of the crate and immediately outside. Ignor him while outside until he "goes" then praise him for "going" then put him immed. back into his crate.
6. I always gave Jazz a cookie whenever I put her in the crate
7. At last resort - if he doesn't quiet down - fill a spray bottle with water that a T. of lemon juice has been added. Put the spray on stream and just as he barks squirt him! It has to be as the bark is made - not after!

When I brought home my Flirty some years ago she was the same as your puppy. I never thought to cover her crate at that time. She screamed and screamed the whole first night we had her. The 2nd night I was prepared for the same thing. After her screaming for about an hour she was suddenly quiet!! I was worried that she may have given herself a heart attack or something so tiptoed into the kitchen where her crate was. What I saw was so heartwarming! My older Golden, Chelsea, was curled up on the seat of the telephone bench which was directly across from Flirty's crate. As long as Chelsea was there and Flirt could see her Flirt was ok. Chelsea looked at me as if to say "She just went to sleep and if you wake the little snot up I'll bite you!" Flirty LOVED her crate from that moment on

Good Luck. It will get better!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Crate Training 101


Puppies and crates. They should really come as a package deal. Crate training is an important part of preparing your dog for life in the human world. Even if you do get lucky and are able to accomplish house training without one, your dog will most likely, someday, encounter the need to be in a crate. An overnight stay at the vets, traveling in a car, and possibly if boarded or groomed. Having you dog already accustomed to a crate can greatly reduce stress in those situations.

House training can be a difficult task for both owner and dog. It can create much frustration and anger for owners. It can create much fear and anxiety for your puppy. Sometimes the result is a resentful, unhappy owner and a confused insecure puppy who now has more serious house training issues because house training was inconsistent and confusing. A crate can alleviate most, if not all, problems associated with house training if used properly.

Here are a few things that can help you introduce your puppy to a crate and teach him to think of it as his own safe place........his "den". 

Introduce the puppy to the crate as soon as he comes home. If introduced early, the puppy will take to the crate much more quickly and permanently.

First, simply leave the door open and throw treats or toys inside to get the puppy going in and out. Praise each time he goes inside. Then begin using a phrase like "kennel up" each time. 

After the puppy is used to that, close the door and praise while the puppy enjoys his treat or toy. Close it for only a few seconds at first and gradually increase the time. Praise as long as the puppy is in the crate and is NOT throwing a fit. When you open the door and let him out, do NOT praise. Continue using a treat and your phrase, "kennel up" each time you ask the pup to go inside.

Never open the door unless he is being quiet. He must be quiet even if it is just a second so you can take that opportunity to praise and quietly let him out.

While the puppy is in the crate make sure he has things to do. Supply stuffed Kong toys, Nylabones, or other safe toys and treats. Do not put anything in the crate that will absorb urine (like blankets, towels, or fleece toys) until after the house training process is complete.

Keep the crate in a social location, not in the basement or garage. The puppy should be able to see what is going on and know that you are close when you are home. If you can put it in the bedroom at night, that may help the puppy feel safe at night and it gives you the ability to correct whining and crying immediately.

It the puppy carries on for more than a few minutes, give the crate a rap on top and say "Quiet" in a firm voice. It the puppy stops, praise quietly with a level, "good boy". 

If he starts again, five a stern, "Aaah, aah! Quiet!" and another rap is necessary. Make sure he does not need to go outside and is not overly thirsty or hungry. If he has needs, you much provide them. 

Make SURE you are taking the puppy outside often enough to relieve himself, so that he does not have to "go" in the crate. Puppies can generally hold it for almost an hour longer than their age in months. For example, a three month old puppy can hold it for four hours, while an 8 week old puppy can only hold it for three hours. At night they can usually go longer unless they are highly stressed or you feed and water them too late in the evening. Do not leave water down overnight for puppy to drink.

Use your crate diligently, but be fair with it’s use. Always use it if you cannot pay close attention to your puppy when you are home. This way you will not inadvertently allow mistakes to happen without catching him in the act. You cannot reprimand a puppy after the fact. He will have no understanding of why he is being scolded unless you catch him in the act.

Using the crate will help not only with house training, but with other puppy behavior such as chewing on forbidden items. If you are not watching him, bad behavior can begin and progress to habits rapidly. He should be in his crate if he cannot be supervised.

Using these strategies consistently will have your pup off to a great start with house training and general behavior within a couple months providing you follow the rules and provide plenty of training, exercise, love and attention while the pup is out of his crate. Used properly, a crate is not cruel; a crate is a safe and secure den for your puppy. It will be one of the wisest investments you can make.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great crate advice above. Covering the crate at night can help him settle and if you came home with a blanket, towel with his Mom and littermates scent, that can help too. If not, perhaps put a t-shirt or towel or something with YOUR scent in the crate at night. It may take a few nights of crying for him to know that you'll be there in the morning..... I would strongly suggest you not give in and put him in bed with you at this young age. Once he gets used to this new routine and with the suggestions above as to making the crate a fun, safe place, having your new puppy will be SO much easier and enjoyable.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Debles said:


> I slept with my fingers through the bars of the crate. Went outside every couple hours or whenever they cried.
> 
> He's a baby... it will take some time.


Sienna's crate is out in the living room. For the first few nights I slept on our couch, but yes, I did what Debles did the first night (awwww, memories). I do remember being so tired those first few weeks, and grateful we ended up getting Sienna in March and not a Christmas puppy LOL, I don't envy you guys. having to go out in the middle of a freezing night a bunch of times.

Good luck! and congrats on your new puppers.


----------



## iflyems (Jan 2, 2009)

I spent hours on this site, and others studying for "the day". I researched crate training, and thought I had it 
down pretty good; apparently not.

Thank you all for the advice. I will put it to good use.


Here are some pictures of Sam;


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck to you! Everyone here has given you the right advice. Be patient. We picked up Bogey the day we got home from our honeymoon. He was my wedding present from my husband. Now my husband likes to joke that he was almost the end of our marriage too. That first week was almost impossible with his crying, and to top it all off we found out later he had worms and a rotten tummy too, which was why his crying never settled down. 

She'll be just fine - use your earplugs and apologize to the neighbors.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the puppy!

I would recommend you get Sam very very tired before putting him to sleep : )

We have had a few chaotic nights as well when Lucky is not tired.


----------



## iflyems (Jan 2, 2009)

geoff_rey said:


> Congratulations on the puppy!
> 
> I would recommend you get Sam very very tired before putting him to sleep : )
> 
> We have had a few chaotic nights as well when Lucky is not tired.


I think that's a really good idea. With the car ride yesterday, he pretty much slept the whole day.

We watched TV in bed for a few hours, and he slept there too, so I figured he was tired enough to sleep through the night. What was I thinking??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You will get it. Puppies like to keep you on your toes and jumping thru hoops. Good luck and great advice but the best is get him tired before bedtime.


----------



## Flowy (Dec 8, 2017)

When I brought my golden pup she was 9 weeks old.she didn't seem upset about being seperated from her mum and I had this big teddy bear and since day one she would sleep cuddling the teddy bear.She never howled at night she sleeped with the teddy (now without teddy) so peacefully although she snores sometimes.Maybe you also should try the teddy bear thing in case it might work. Only if you still have the problem.:grin2:


----------

